
Researchers orbit a muon around an atom, confirm physics is broken - cronjobber
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/researchers-orbit-a-muon-around-an-atom-confirm-physics-is-broken/
======
runesoerensen
Related discussion on the same study:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270483)

~~~
cronjobber
Thanks

------
sevenless
For protons, the muon-derived radius is 4% smaller than for the electron-
derived radius. But for deuterium, the discrepancy is only 0.8%.

Is there some obvious scaling argument why adding a neutron should reduce the
anomalous effect by a factor of 5? Actually, why is it that the deuteron's
charge radius is so more than 2x the proton's? It obviously doesn't work like
you'd expect something volumetric to work.

